# The Official WNBA Play-offs thread



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

As of today, there are curreantly 6 teams out of a possibilty of 8 who has already clinched a play-off spot.

East
Connecticut Sun
Indiana Fever
New York Liberty
?


West

Sacramento Monarchs
Seattle Storm
Houston Comets
?

A win tonight will clinch both Detroit Shock and L.A. Sparks a play-off birth.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sparks can clinch the playoff berth with win but it wouldn't be enough if Mercury doesn't lose in Seattle.


----------



## fungila!! (Aug 17, 2005)

here are my predictions:

Connecticut
Detroit
-----> Connecticut in 2

Indiana
New York
-----> Indianan in 2

Sacramento
Los Angeles
-----> LA in 3

Seattle
Houston
-----> Seattle in 3

*conference finals:*

Connecticut
Indiana
-----> Connecticut in 2

Seattle
Los Angeles
-----> Seattle in 3

*Finals:*

Connecticut
Seattle
-----> Connecticut in 3

yeah, it will only be sweep for the Sun


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Seattle kills Phoenix playoff hopes

L.A. gets in


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome! :bsmile: 

Go L.A. :greatjob:

So what's the schedule for playoff? This will be my first time following WNBA.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Lynx said:


> So what's the schedule for playoff? This will be my first time following WNBA.



http://www.wnba.com/playoffs2005/awards_schedule_050830.html


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

This is how I would like for the play-offs to turn out...

West
Semi Finals

Sac v L.A.
-Sac in 3

Sea v Hou
-Hou in 3

WCF
Sac v Hou
-Hou in 3


East 
Semi Fianls

Conn v Det
-Conn in 2

Indy v N.Y.
-Indy in 2

ECF
Conn v Indy
-Indy in 3

WNBA Finals
Indy v Hou
-Hou in 4

Hou 2005 champs.


In all honesty, I think Connecticut will play Sacramento and win it all.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I am ready for tonight's game. I will be courtside, close to the Comets bench and screaming like a crazy woman. The Comets must win this game. There is talk of Lauren Jackson's back hurting, but I know that woman is a warrior and is not going to pass up a chance to play against Swoopes.

It's on TV tonight, 8:30 p.m. tip (CDST) on ESPN-2...

Come on Comets....bag the first one and then we will go from there!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Lets go COMETSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Indy v N.Y
-Indy 1-0

Sea v Hou
-Sea 1-0



Let's go Comets!!!!!!! Please don't get swept.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Monarchs win Game 1 against Sparks 



> Yolanda Griffith and Nicole Powell each scored 18 points and the Sacramento Monarchs held off a late rally to beat the Los Angeles Sparks 75-72 on Wednesday night in their WNBA playoff opener.
> 
> The Monarchs blew most of a 16-point lead over the final 8 minutes, but hung on when Lisa Leslie missed two layups in the final seconds.


 :vbanana:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It was heart-breaking...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Monarchs win Game 1 against Sparks
> 
> 
> 
> :vbanana:


 :banana: I hope they sweep L.A. 

Sac v L.A.
-Sac 1-0

Conn v N.Y.
-Conn 1-0


Let's go Comets!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Indy v N.Y.
-Indy in a cleeeeeeeean sweep

Sea v Hou
-Series tied 1-1


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Monarches aren't winning any time when you get away with a win like that, a team comes back stronger.

Remember The Sparks' forced game 3 before, this is just a future presentation with a different result. 

I can see Lisa Leslie getting 30 pts and 13 rebounds right here and now.

I can see Nikki Teasley driving in the Lane drawing contact giving passes to there all-stars, god who knows how many they have to finish and make sacramento wish they never won the west. 

I can see all this because I know how it feels to be the under-dog, I am 13 I play for a school basketball team we were down 1-0 in a 3 game series too.

But we came back and set the tempo for a 54-29 victory over team 4 to force the winner take all game 3

Okay so we did lose 78-77 but we fought hard, and we proved that the Number one seed doesn't always win.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Yay Comets!

I hope Conn and Sac sweep!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I think both Connecticut and Sacto can sweep tonight...that leaves all eyes and energy on the Comets in the Emerald City!

What do the Comets have to do to complete the upset? I think they definitely have to play better than they did last night...bring it the entire game and get Snow more involved the way she was Tuesday night.

The Comets got Seattle's post players into some foul trouble and that is the first part of the MO they have to follow, in my opinion.

Let's hear it for the girlz...


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The team that is going to impress tonight is the Sparks, one of the reasons I believe is that Lisa Leslie is one of the more dominante forwards in the WNBA she's not about to give up and we haven't exactly seen the Los angeles Sparks as the Philadelphia 76ers' off the NBA have we? 

No they've fought until the end and came up just a bit short last year, there talent is nice the coaching staff on the other hand is questionable. 

My heart is and always will be with the Los angeles Sparks there ability to set up the tempo on both ends of the floor is amazing, if the Mercury made the playoffs, we'd have alot to talk about, but as far as I am concerned these California girls are going back to LA for game 3!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Monarchs give a repeat performance: For second straight season, Sacramento ousts the Sparks


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Defending champs eliminated on home court


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Defending champs eliminated on home court


 :banana: Whoop!! Go Comets!! Bring on the Monarchs!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

So what happens now for the Comets? How will they deal with the Monarchs' stifling defense?

If they can score the ball as well as they did against Seattle, then they have a chance. The Comets will be challenged on both ends of the floor, so I don't see a sweep for either team in this Western Conference Championship series.

It would be totally amazing to see the Comets back in the Finals...just amazing.

Thompson and Snow are the x-factors for that to happen. But what can you say about Tari Phillips playing 16 great minutes in Game Three? What a warrior and rebounder...not an offensive presence, but did all the little things that needed to be done.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://proxy.espn.go.com/wnba/news/story?id=2153780

That sucks.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Sac v Hou
-Sac 1-0

Conn v Indy
-Conn 1-0


Come on Houston and Indy!!! Let's go!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

--Griffith, Lawson lead Sacramento to first Finals 

--Sun advance to WNBA Finals for 2nd straight year


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:vbanana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Although they beat my Comets, I hope Sacramento wins. However, I really don't think that they will beat Connecticut.


Go Monarchs!!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Just saw where Whalen may not play in the Championships at all...that really heightens Sacto's chances for winning.

I really wanted to see Lindsay win the Finals MVP, since she was slighted for the All Star Game...bummer. I loves me some Lil' Petey.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Monarchs win 69-65!!!

Box Score


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yay!! Go Monarchs! Just 2 more wins. :banana:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Wyckoff's 3 forces OT, and Sun top Monarchs in OT

Series tied at 1-1!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Wyckoff's 3 forces OT, and Sun top Monarchs in OT
> 
> Series tied at 1-1!



Nooooooooo! Let's go Monarchs!! Did you guys see the look on the Maloof brother's faces? That's exactly how I was looking.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Monarchs Best Sun 66-55, One Win Away from WNBA Championship











> A tenacious Sacramento Monarchs squad fed off of 14,000-plus appreciative ARCO Arena fans to win Game 3 of the WNBA Finals and come within one win of the championship.
> 
> The Monarchs' stalwart defense stymied the Connecticut Sun, forcing 16 turnovers and poor shooting. Sacramento stayed in front of the visitors in the first half and ran off a 15-5 run in the second half for a 14-point lead, 50-36.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Let's go 'Narchs! 1 more win!!


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah lets go monarchs because ticha can made history in portugal we everyone out there suport the monarchs .1 more.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

If the sun want to force game 5 this is what they'll have to do: Play defense and limitation on turnovers.

Seriously I think I'm watching a game televised from my school's b-ball league, the Sun came as close as 2 points, yet they alone the Monarchs to score at will, and miss lay-ups!

They need to Involve Marco more, alot more the 7-0 Center is something the WNBA has nothing to guard, if she can play comparsion Mikki Moore, or even Tim Duncan (Pass out of the double team basically let the sun players get open) 

The east may reclaim the title.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Game starts right now.....ESPN2!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sun lead 31-25 at the half...


----------

